# red squirrel hunting



## huntbeaverbay (Apr 11, 2006)

does anyone hunt red squirrels? i like to hunt them up at my cabin in northern minnesota because they are plentyful and very curious. I usually use still hunting by walking to the edge of a patch of trees and call them out, and then take them. or i use a spot and stalk technique by sitting on the edge of the woods and either see them, or hear their chirping. i walk in where the sound was and sit down, wait for them to think is safe because they may have heard me coming, and only takes about a minute. They come real close and sit for long periods, even if you are moving about, long enough for me to shoot them. I use a pellet gun, daisy 802. something like that. it averages 700 fps for pellets, 750 fps for bbs. i shoot them at aywhere from 10-30 yards, the forest is pretty dense. anyway that is enough to kill them. only about $50 at fleet farm. they seem to like old forests with young brush scattered with evergreens. their nests look like chipwood-like growths usually on evergreens and pines. In winter they find and put any pine cones in a large pile usually in front of there dens. they do not hibernate, but spend alot of time in their dens. i recommend hunting in the early morning. they are most active then. look in heavy cover in winter. when it snows, the rarely come out. 
hope this helps


----------



## PipSqueak (Mar 24, 2006)

Sweet info! Yeah, I love to go red squirrel hunting.......I usually find a nice spot that shows promising signs that they're around and I sit and wait......and wait and wait. It takes a while but I've gotten them a yard away from me. I use a Rossi break action .410. I shoot them any wheres from 5 yards to 25 yards. :sniper: They make a nice little dinner for 1. gut, skin and throw them in a frying pan greased up w/ butter and cook on med. until juice runs clear. add whatever spices you want and enjoy. Perfect size for a small meal. :stirpot:


----------



## chinese_.177 (Jul 17, 2006)

Ok first of all i don't really care, and im all for hunting the damn things but red squirrels aren't legal hunting, just so you all know


----------



## smallGamehunter (Sep 20, 2006)

up here in alberta canada their legal and i hunt them only in the winter and skinn them out for about $2 a hide. Ive eat them before but it takes alot to make a meal. It like perch fishing takes a lot but its sure good. How i hunt them is i sit against a tree and wait till i hear some scowling squirrels and i move in. I shot them with a mossberg .22 witha 4x scope on it


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

chinese_.177, I was just wondering where you live that doesn't allow you to hunt red squirrels?

By the way, great recipe, PipSqueak... :beer:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Alaska did not allow red squirrel hunting.

I got a red squirrel story for ya.

My freind and I were driving snowshoe rabbits out of a hedgeline one day. I was using my Winchester Defender 12 GA, I heard this loud freqent squeeking and saw a red squirrel moving very odly in the brush. I thought it must be sick so I shouldered my gun and fired "BOOM". I got him , walked over to get him and found two dead squirrels. I then realized what I had done and felt pretty bad as the pour little fella was just doing the nasty with his girlfreind! Strainge feeling doing that I did not know if I should laught or cry. :-?


----------



## crossmanmanman (Sep 9, 2006)

thats pretty funny. 2 in 1. i woulda laghed lol


----------



## Adriel (Oct 5, 2006)

chinese_.177 said:


> Ok first of all i don't really care, and im all for hunting the damn things but red squirrels aren't legal hunting, just so you all know


Legal where i am from.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

i was out scouting today for deer and a red squirrel ran up the tree right next to me....only one i have ever seen here... i live in southwest minnesota it was very red and for me first time ever seeing one it was pretty neat


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

Reds are legal to harvest in Vermont. I've been doing it for 26 years! :sniper:


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

they are illegal to shoot in ontario Canada. The damn grey and black squirrels are running the lil fox squirrel(red squrriel) out of the bushes and making it hard for them. Even though i see a TON of reds running around, I only shoot the big ol greys. The .17hmr isnt very nice to them and they keep getting too damn close!!!! lol gotta step back about 20 yards then shoot em. I usually just walk through a pine bush, they see me and start squalkin, thats when i sit down and wait for them to make an appearance then i blast em out


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

:sniper: I know what you mean about the .17 hmr not being very nice to bushey tales. I have the same problem with my .17 and grays here in Vermont. I think that this season I'm going to leave my .17 behind and take my new .22 RWS 350 Magnum. I'm sure that it won't do nearly as much damage and I know that it will still get the job done.


----------

